# Bürostuhl gesucht!



## AbGedreht (5. August 2014)

*Bürostuhl gesucht!*

Hey Leute,

mein aktueller Bürostuhl ist erst 2 Jahre alt, Sitzposition war mal vollständig mit Kunstleder bedeckt  Rest muss ich wohl nicht sagen 
Da vom Führerschein Geld noch etwas übrig ist, wollte ich mir jetzt einen neuen Sessel kaufen. Budget wäre 300€ (+/-).

Ich dachte mir die Sitz von NEEDforSEAT. Ich höre immer wieder gute Meinungen über die Stühle hier im Forum.
Ein Rennsitz wäre von dem her ideal, weil ich gerne mit meinem Lenkrad spiele  

Wichtig ist mir, dass der Stuhl höhen- und neigverstellbar ist. 

greetz


----------



## Maqama (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht!*

Habe mir letztes Jahr auch einen Stuhl bei Needforseat geholt.
Das waren aber noch die alten Modelle von "DXRacer".
Mittlerweile haben die einen anderen Zulieferer, weil DXRacer wohl keine Änderungswünsche zugelassen hat.

Mit meinen DXRacer bin ich super zufrieden.
Abgesehen von etwas Staub siehts das Teil noch einem jahr noch aus wie neu, bei täglicher Benutzung.
Das Kunstleder ist super robust und sieht toll aus.
Es war aufjedenfall die beste Entscheidung wir diesen Stuhl zu kaufen, jeden Euro Wert.

Wie die neuen Stühle von der Qualität sind kann ich nicht sagen.
Angeblich sollen die ja noch besser sein, damit werben die zumindestens.
Die haben ja eine Filiale, vielleicht wohnst du ja in er Nähe und kann die Stühle man Probe sitzen.


----------



## AbGedreht (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht!*

Gibts große Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen? Hab mir mal drei ausgesucht. Wobei die Casual Sport Serie nur bis 175cm empfohlen wird und ich etwas darüber bin :p Deshalb denke ich wäre ein Pro Gaming Office besser. Allerdings Classic Pro oder Dominator Black? 

Ich wohne in Österreich und bezweifle mal sehr stark, dass hier einer in der Nähe wäre  

MAXNOMIC® CLASSIC CASUAL
MAXNOMIC® CLASSIC PRO
MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht!*

Ich würde mich für diesen Entscheiden: MAXNOMIC® CLASSIC PRO

Der letztere hat Kunstleder - das finde ich nur bedingt gut. Der genannte hat ein "samtiges Obermaterial (Nicki-Stoff)", das hört sich für mich besser an.

Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit diesen Stühlen. Am besten von allen Stühlen - auf die ich jemals Saß - fand ich den Recaro Office Guard. Der ist so genial, dass
man sich fragt: Wo sind meine Knochen hin? Am liebsten hätte ich drauf geschlafen. Man wollte nicht mehr aufstehen. Dafür sind diese sehr teuer und sind meist in der 
Einsatzzentrale von Polizei/Feuerwehr zu finden. Leider sind alle dieser Stühle völlig außerhalb des Budgets.

Aber ich persönlich habe von NeedForSeat nur gutes gehört.


----------



## Xcravier (5. August 2014)

Der von ^ genannte Stuhl ist aber auch aus Kunstleder. Das Kopfkissen, was bei allen (auch beim Dominator Black) dabei ist aus dem Niki-Stoff.

@TE 
Nimm am besten einfach den, den du vom Aussehen am besten findest, ich glaube, es gibt innerhalb der einzelnen Kategorien keine großen Unterschiede.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem auch den Dominator Black gekauft und ich muss sagen, der ist wirklich bequem.
Die einziegen Nachteile sind der relativ schwierige Aufbau (teilweise muss man so stark drücken, dass man denkt, man macht etwas kaputt) und das er halt (wie alle Stühle von NeedforSeat aus Kunstleder ist, weshalb er vor allem bei warmen Wetter manchmal ein bisschen klebrig ist 
Aber insgesamt ist er wirklich super


----------



## AbGedreht (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bürostuhl gesucht!*

Mein jetziger ist auch schon aus Kunstleder, allerdings so schlechtes, dass da nicht mehr viel übrig ist 
Ich denke den Classic Casual fällt schon einmal aus dem Grund raus, weil er nur bis 175cm Körpergröße gedacht ist.
Jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl zwischen Classic Pro und Dominator Black :>

edit: Ich denke ich werde mir den Dominator Black bestellen. Er gefällt mir ein Tick besser und ist eher verfügbar


----------

